# Hello



## Jtcmedic (Apr 7, 2017)

Hello new to the sitein my second year of keeping, starting year 2 with 4 hives from 2 at end of last year. Will be preparing to grow apiary to 10 ... from central west coast Florida. My wife has caught the bug and started this year so it will be a growing year .9


----------



## frogpondwarrior (Aug 2, 2016)

Welcome and enjoy your bees.


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello from up in the panhandle. Be careful it can be addictive (I discovered I was addicted when someone ask me how many hives I had, and I didn't know the answer.)


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! Have you been to the Tampa Bay Beekeepers Associated meetings or the USF Botanical Gardens beekeeping classes on Saturday? Have you met your Apiary Inspector Carmen Fraccica? [email protected] 
(863) 990-3024 Cell


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------



## Jtcmedic (Apr 7, 2017)

No to both classes but yes to meeting Carmen very nice guy


----------

